# hey from california



## MccBeth (Sep 6, 2012)

hey people reading this. i'm from california, started snowboarding last season.. which was a pretty terrible time to learn haha, but still fell in love. always wanted to snowboard before, but due to extenuating circumstances was never able to until last season.

i also love to trail run, mountain bike, hike... and pretty much any stupid idea you can think of.. i'll want to do it. if i haven't already.

can't wait for the new season!


----------

